# i have to replace oil and coolant



## YEEHAAmk2 (Feb 12, 2012)

hi im new to this i haven't got the handbook to refer to . so could someone out there tell me what coolant i need for my radiator filling containor and also engine oil and hydrolic brake flued also need filled could any one out there recommend the correct ones for me :banghead:

also that i have noticed i have a fan witch on the cener consol rite in front of the gearage it controls the fan next to the radiatior .i was told that i have to turn this on when sitting in traffic. have i bought a lemon ? or is this stock please let me know. the car runs sweet it a 1988 mk2 golf gti 16v and i love it :laugh:


----------

